

Okay SOPA is done but now ACTA comes to the US - EGreg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=citzRjwk-sQ

======
nxn
What do you mean "now"? ACTA was signed by the US in September.

------
EGreg
At least they name them similarly :)

